# Silly Video Clip's



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sorry, but somedays you just need something too make you smile 

http://www.atomfilms.com/af/content/bloodsyrup


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good one.

I used to visit Atom Films quite a lot. Some creative stuff there.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

This is a cute one I got from another forum I am apart of  

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/alcoholwarnings.shtml


----------

